# Trying to wrap my head around how much applied?



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

I find myself often over thinking most stuff and my need to know tends to drive that.
Anyway
I applied 
Lesco 19-0-8 in late march with D
Lesco 19-0-8 late May with D
Then Lesco 18-0-8 with grub control early july 
18,000 sqft 100lbs each feeding

All these contain slow release.

Im just curious if this is to much N ?


----------



## natedogg (8 mo ago)

That seems to be fine, it ends up being less than 1lb/ksqft/month.

Might be a little much for the grass if you kept it up at that rate, you probably only want to apply 3.5 - 5lbs total / ksqft for the whole year. But if you followed up with one final application in the fall, or two smaller ones, then you would be right in that range.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Math:
Lesco 19-0-8 in late march with D = (100 X 19%)/18 = 1.06 lbs/1ksqft
Lesco 19-0-8 late May with D = (100 X 19%)/18 = 1.06 lbs/1ksqft
Then Lesco 18-0-8 with grub control early july =(100 X 18%)/18 = 1 lbs/1ksqft

So that's ~0.5 lbs/ 1 ksqft per month, assuming that you have a ~60 day slow release.
Some people feed up to about 1 lbs/1 ksqft per month, so you are well below that.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Thanks , keep seeing "to much nitrogen" is bad for fungus. 
Then start to think "maybe I did apply to much" 
Then my neighbor says
" you got fungus because you improved your lawn and gave it something to feed on"

Its all fun…


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Next year I would not fertilize in the summer. If you need grub control, use a product without fertilizer. Leave your clippings on the lawn; they provide a slow fertilization. If you're aiming for 3-4 lb a year, I'd do 1 lb in late spring, 2-3 in the fall. Too much nitrogen in the spring can deplete carbohydrates. Summer is a stressful time and fertilizer is an additional stressor making grass try to grow when it doesn't want to.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@MacLawn, since you can't really go backwards, I invite you to join my experiment in evaluating the use of Silica "amendment" to confer greater resistance to attack by pathogenic fungi. I haven't formed any conclusions yet, but the pre-existing research is promising. I have chosen to evaluate the Subvert SiLICA product. Other candidates are found in https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27013


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I would not fertilize in the summer.


Exactly... :thumbup:


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I think that is plenty so far for your fertilizer program. The fertilizers I went with this year was a 12-12-12, to 24-0-6 to adding Milo 6-4-0 Pro Grade and Soil Mastery 5-0-0 as my summer fert. Right now the Milo and Soil Mastery has given my grass that summer stress recovery. Even if you added a low nitrogen slow release like I did you won't push much top growth.


----------

